# just found out how long it takes to get a possible hpt after implantation!!



## SummerLily

just came home from the doctors after telling her about my 3 days of cramping and excess white discharge in place of my period and she thinks it was implantation cramping. But on that note apparently i wont be able to get a positive test result untill around 2 weeks after implantation ! 

so now im waiting again ... anoter wait ! the waiting never ends ! 

but this does end with me having to do a urine test next monday to send to the hospital !! ( never heard of that being done before ! )

I was so downheartened early but keep your chins up ladies ! anything is possible!! 

:dust:

xx


----------



## seoj

I swear there is NO consistent information out on the Web or even when you talk to your doctor- my FS told me that after implantation it would take around 7 days for the hormone to show on an HPT. As it can take 3-4 days for the HCG to show in your blood, then another 2-3 days after for it to show in the urine. 

But she also told me implantation should occur around 7dpo? So honestly, I'm confused by everything I read online as it says 6-12dpo on average?! 

Honestly- I would take another HPT in about a week to verify. I'm sure this has to be a bit frustrating for you hun. 

Wishing you the best of luck! Hope you get that BFP soon!


----------



## SummerLily

now im confused :s

HAHA ! will defo be testing between now and the test for the doctor!! lol. whend do you count implantation cramping from because what I had lasted for 3 days so do i go from day 1 day 3 ?

I either want af to show or to get a BFP! just a bit baffled with the ovary cramping im having on a off!! 

x


----------



## WoodyA

SummerLily said:


> now im confused :s
> 
> HAHA ! will defo be testing between now and the test for the doctor!! lol. whend do you count implantation cramping from because what I had lasted for 3 days so do i go from day 1 day 3 ?
> 
> I either want af to show or to get a BFP! just a bit baffled with the ovary cramping im having on a off!!
> 
> x


How many days late are you?


----------



## seoj

That's the tricky part- is knowing exactly when implantation occurred- which most women won't know. If you started getting cramps 3 days ago- I would go from there. BUT- it's also possible that cramping is because your pregnant as some women feel cramping like AF is on the way, but turns out they are prego!!! 

I would give it a week from the first day you felt the cramps and do an EPT with FMU. Hopefully you'll know for sure by then. 

Best of luck to you hun!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You are exactly right. Its hard to establish the cramping period. It could be OV cramping or AF YES Its very frustrating. But I have heard to wait 1 week after implantation to test. Wishing you the best hun...Hang in there, its soo worth the wait when you get your :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Even better, some women have what they "think" is there period and go on about life and weeks later to find they are pregnant... I've read that some women had there AF the whole time of there pregnancy... crazy huh... :lol:

Good Luck hun, were all there with ya... I'm baffled as well, just doing the waiting game as well... :hugs: Keep us posted... I live for good news... :haha:


----------



## SummerLily

i hate the waiting game but im sure that if it is because im going to get a bfp that it will all be worth the wait ! the start of the 3 days of cramping and increased discharge was the 8th so its been 6 days. but am going to wait to test again untill the 18th which will then be 7 days from the last day the cramping occured !! 

have started today getting the wet/lotiony stuff - thought af was coming again - today. other than that just a lot of on and off twinging in my ovary area and a bit of lower back pain . 

have also been getting a cramp right at the top of my leg for the last couple of days ? dont suppose thats related at all? ( anythings a symptom hey ! lol )
x


----------



## magicvw

Um, frankly that's ballcocks. Read around on this forum and you will find plenty of women who have had +HPTs at 10 dpo, some even as early as 8dpo. If implantation happens at around 7-10 DPO (which is what most people agree on), then 2 weeks after that is around 21-24 dpo, which is ludicrous.

Any hpt on the market these days will pick up a pregnancy from the day af is due - so around 4-7 days after implantation, or 14 dpo on a regular cycle. If you buy internet tests they are ultra sensitive and can pick up a + from 2-3 days after implantation.

I'm not sure what has gone wrong with this info. Either your doctor didn't explain it well and was muddling up ov and implantation, or he/she is VERY out of touch with modern pregnancy tests.
:shock:


----------



## SummerLily

i think she based it on that I ovulated really late in my cycle , literally a nearly a week before my original period was due !! Ive read so much different info i dont know whats right or wrong ! im sure if theres a bfp it will show itself somewhere!


----------



## magicvw

It doesn't matter when in your cycle you ovulate though - a hpt will pick up from 10 days past ovulation, simples. Go buy some tests! x


----------



## serenas_song

In my previous pregnancy (m/c at 12 weeks), I was literally 10 past the due date of AF before I finally got my :BFP: 

ugh i hate waiting!


----------



## SummerLily

tested this morning and it was negative !! lol.

and according to when i ovulated im not 18dpo !! but I only started the cramping and discharge which she thinks was implantation 6 days ago hence why she thinks its not showing ???? God .. this is so confusing lol.


----------



## SummerLily

serenas_song said:


> In my previous pregnancy (m/c at 12 weeks), I was literally 10 past the due date of AF before I finally got my :BFP:
> 
> ugh i hate waiting!

I know that the period comes 10-14 days after ovulation and day 14 would have been the 8th of jan . So currently im 6 days late .... but tested this morning and still negative .. lol

the waiting is definatly the worst! 

Am sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xx


----------



## magicvw

Summerlily - how are you tracking you ov?


----------



## SummerLily

Ive always done it via CM .. always found it the easiest way!


----------



## magicvw

So you go by ewcm? But do you know when you ov after the ewcm? I mean, for example, with me, I often get ewcm a week before I ov. I know when I ov because I temp.


----------



## DMG83

there's no set rule as to what day the hpt picks up the pregnancy hormone. If you don't implant until 10dpo then you won't be picking up hcg at 10dpo, however if you implant early (like my best friend did) you could have enough hcg in your pee to detect the pregnancy at 8dpo. The reason they suggest waiting til af is because a) you're most like going to waste a LOT of tests + money b) you might implant late and therefore not have enough hcg to be detected and c) you might be one of those people who just struggles to get a + even when af is late or d) you might detect a pregnancy that ends as a "chemical" miscarriage 

Your hcg levels double pretty much on a daily basis. A "normal" level is around 5, the super sensitive internet cheapies/superdrug and some other brands can detect at 10miu, most others are 25-50miu, which is why you get differences in +/- depending on which brand you use. If a doctor detected 9miu then they would consider you pregnant (that is the figure i believe they use anyway, so i may be out by 1 or 2miu), by a week in it's in the thousands, which is why when some women go in for the blood test the docs are able to say that a miscarriage is imminent if the levels are still very very low.

So everyone's different, and unless you can pin point your o day through charting and/or opk's then it's all guess work, and when you're guessing, who knows when you'll get it right.... :shrug: even if you ARE temping and opk'ing, you'll prob still get it wrong! :rofl:

ah well, it's just a waiting game.. one that none of us enjoy :flower:


----------



## magicvw

^^ Agreed - (except most reckon hcg doubles every 48 hours, not 24) :hugs:


----------



## SummerLily

im one of the women that dosnt get EWCM but I do get the cm befre that prepares me along with the twingey ovary pains . I got that on the 27th so I know I ovulated , probably not on that exact date but I ovulated ! :haha: its the same every time I do !

Im hoping fingers crossed that what i had was implantatin and that maybe because it hasnt even been a week since the implantation occured that that is why im not getting a :bfn: yet!!

:dust:to all xx


----------



## DMG83

magicvw said:


> ^^ Agreed - (except most reckon hcg doubles every 48 hours, not 24) :hugs:

thanks hun :hugs: it's so easy to get confused isn't it, so many different facts to remember!! lol x


----------



## DMG83

There we go, incase anyone wants to read a fact-filled article on it:

https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html


----------



## magicvw

Summerlily - have you tested at home and if so what type of tests are you using?


----------



## SummerLily

ive tested 3 times.the day after my missed period( which was the day the 3 days of cramping started ) neg 

4 days ago but in the evening - neg

and this morning - neg

have been using supermarket branded ones but will give it another few days and get a clearblue! x


----------



## DMG83

i'd get a frer personally to test again as clear blue has quite low sensitivity...


----------



## DMG83

compared to the frer i mean.. heard the superdrug ones are pretty good!? x


----------



## opera_lady24

SummerLily said:


> tested this morning and it was negative !! lol.
> 
> and according to when i ovulated im not 18dpo !! but I only started the cramping and discharge which she thinks was implantation 6 days ago hence why she thinks its not showing ???? God .. this is so confusing lol.

I know exactly how you feel! I started what I think was IB on the 7th so if we both get a BFP we could be bump buddies! Anyway, I waited to test until I was sure it was over, which was the 10th but didn't actually get to test until FMU yesterday (13th) and it was negative. My boobs also started hurting on the 12th though and I'm tired and have headaches all the time and today I had cramping around my pelvis and ovaries. I hate waiting too!!!!:brat:


----------



## SummerLily

Nai1983 said:


> compared to the frer i mean.. heard the superdrug ones are pretty good!? x

I will have to grab a first responce ! I was always led to believe that clear blue was the best !! Also on the ones I used it dosnt have of the sensetivity information on it?
:wacko:


----------



## SummerLily

opera_lady24 said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> tested this morning and it was negative !! lol.
> 
> and according to when i ovulated im not 18dpo !! but I only started the cramping and discharge which she thinks was implantation 6 days ago hence why she thinks its not showing ???? God .. this is so confusing lol.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel! I started what I think was IB on the 7th so if we both get a BFP we could be bump buddies! Anyway, I waited to test until I was sure it was over, which was the 10th but didn't actually get to test until FMU yesterday (13th) and it was negative. My boobs also started hurting on the 12th though and I'm tired and have headaches all the time and today I had cramping around my pelvis and ovaries. I hate waiting too!!!!:brat:Click to expand...


Yay Id love a bump buddy!! :happydance: 
Im getting the on and off cramping around my pelvis and my ovaries but no sore boobs ! which is unusual for me because before every period they always get sore to the extent that changin my bra is a pet hate ! but nothing now !! ( not that im complaining ! lol ) x


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I got my BFP 6 days after IB started...


----------



## opera_lady24

x[/QUOTE] Yay Id love a bump buddy!! :happydance: 
Im getting the on and off cramping around my pelvis and my ovaries but no sore boobs ! which is unusual for me because before every period they always get sore to the extent that changin my bra is a pet hate ! but nothing now !! ( not that im complaining ! lol ) x[/QUOTE]

That's interesting, b/c I never get sore boobs around my period! I'm getting nervous though b/c my boobs aren't hurting as much today. Isn't it weird how when you're trying you want all the pain anybody talks about? (at least I do. It's substantial evidence!)


----------



## SummerLily

I want everything !!! id love some morning sickness , and cramping and killer back ache and everything hurting and smelling horrid !! for me then it would be really real!! :D Xx


----------



## Boognishrises

SummerLily said:


> I want everything !!! id love some morning sickness , and cramping and killer back ache and everything hurting and smelling horrid !! for me then it would be really real!! :D Xx

But I followed ur story.. Did u get prego? I'm going through almost the same I think I'm implanting 12dpo


----------

